# Frilly Lace Scarf



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I just bought a ball of Katia Ondas today and started one of thoe gorgeous scarves that seem to be all the rage. I think I'm following the instructions correctly but it doesn't look like the scarf in the instruction sheet photo. Has anyone else knit one of these and does mine look like it should?


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

I have not made one of these, but yours looks like others I have seen here. So you must be doing something right. I think once you are done, you can pull and bend and twist the scarf to get more of a random curl in it.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

It looks like a stack of Pringles potato chips before you dump them out of their can. The yarn is awful to work with. I bought two balls to make two scarves for Christmas gifts. I'm sure I won't be buying any more.


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

I am making one right now, but using Yarn Bee Chrysalis, and it's working up beautifully.

Mine does look different from yours, though. There seems to be more vertical space between each layer on mine. I am not sure if this is due to it being a different brand or maybe needle size, or what.

How many did you cast on? Mine is 6, and you knit garter for it the whole way through. 

I was actually going to post a question about it, too, but mine was - are you supposed to use the whole skein? My pattern doesn't say. Does yours? Maybe just make it as long as you want?


----------



## val patman (Oct 30, 2011)

what you need to do is have 5 sts or 3 sts or 2 sts you have to many i would say


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

Now that I look at it again more closely, I have noticed that your yarn has net holes much, much smaller than what I am using, so that must be the difference.

I would say then that yours is working up to be just the way it should for that particular yarn.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

My pattern uses 9 stitches but the mesh is smaller. Yes, it says to use the whole ball.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Val, you can use as many or as few stitches as you want but I'm going for the look in the picture so I'm following the directions as written.


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> My pattern uses 9 stitches but the mesh is smaller. Yes, it says to use the whole ball.


I was thinking that was the case, but thank you. It looks like mine will be super long if I use the whole thing, so depending on how long it gets, I may have to cut it before the end of the ball.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

No matter what, the color is beautiful and the scarf is going to be frilly and very "in" so it will be well recieved. I think it will look more like the pattern with some length and the fact that it will get twisted around some so it won't look so stacked. IT is going to make a great gift.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks Dreamweaver. I'll just finish it and see what happns.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Yours looks good...its just needs to be fluffed out. Also, if you increase the span on the turning stitch it will "fan out" and you'll get a wider/looser look rather than a tight column.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I have bought enough yarn to knit four scarves but haven't finished the first one yet.


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

I love using Katia Triana scraf for this very purpose. What I did find is that I have to turn my needles the same direction every time to get the round effect otherwise I would get a flat back and a ruffle front. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## jsprad (Feb 18, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> I just bought a ball of Katia Ondas today and started one of thoe gorgeous scarves that seem to be all the rage. I think I'm following the instructions correctly but it doesn't look like the scarf in the instruction sheet photo. Has anyone else knit one of these and does mine look like it should?


It looks lovely, but if you want more twist, or to be fuller, don't skip a loop between each stitch. I'm assuming that's what you're doing. Also, only cast on 6 stitches, or less.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> I just bought a ball of Katia Ondas today and started one of thoe gorgeous scarves that seem to be all the rage. I think I'm following the instructions correctly but it doesn't look like the scarf in the instruction sheet photo. Has anyone else knit one of these and does mine look like it should?


I have made that, and yours is fine. Remember, it looks different on, and if you grab hold of the end of the ruffle and lightly pull it out, it will expand the ruffle to full size (which is what the picture with the model has done). Good luck!


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

flhusker said:


> I love using Katia Triana scraf for this very purpose. What I did find is that I have to turn my needles the same direction every time to get the round effect otherwise I would get a flat back and a ruffle front. Hope that makes sense.


I bought Rozetti Flora for these scarves and I do want a flat back and ruffle front. Do I turn my needles in opposite directions each time? 
:mrgreen:


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> I just bought a ball of Katia Ondas today and started one of thoe gorgeous scarves that seem to be all the rage. I think I'm following the instructions correctly but it doesn't look like the scarf in the instruction sheet photo. Has anyone else knit one of these and does mine look like it should?


Also, the look is different if you use 8 spaces in between or if you use, say, 11. Or 5 or 6. Try the different looks.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

I just finished one for my Daughter and it looks very much like that . How many stitches did you start with? I started with 6 but thought it was too full, so I frogged it and dropped down to 4 co. That really suited me. I made it in a few hours and loved it so much I'm going back to my LYS today to get another couple of skeins. One in my colors for me and one or two to have on hand for quick gifts. I am attaching a picture of it. It looks great folded in half wrapped around the neck loosly with the tails tucked thru the loop as shown in the picture


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I have made many and your scarf is looking just the way it should. Once you are finished it will relax and drape nicely.


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

I am sure yours will be lovely when it is finished, as it is looking pretty good in your photo. I too have made one. I actually found that it was easier for me to use very short knitting needles. I went to my nearest 'Spotlight' store and was able to buy a pair of size 5.50mm knitting needles (length 18cm) which are sold as knitting needles for children to use. They are so cute, red needles with a yellow top (a red smiley face on one side and 5 1/2 mm on the other). I tried using a pair of my 25cm regular needles, but wondered about shorter needles as it felt so awkward on the longer ones. I am so glad I tried the 18cm ones. I cast on 6 stitches and knitted away until I had used it all. Very happy with the result. BTW, my yarn is Patons Sashay.

love Jenny xxxx


----------



## MarthaNell (Nov 10, 2011)

I have become hooked on this type of yarn for knitting scarves. It is something I can knit that is mindless. I have used three different brands but the one I like the best so far is Yarn Bee Chrysalis. The loops or holes are larger which seems to be the difference. I am finding that this type of yarn is hard to find. Even in the internet suppliers are out. When doing a search what do you call this type of yarn?


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

Granalou said:


> I just finished one for my Daughter and it looks very much like that . How many stitches did you start with? I started with 6 but thought it was too full, so I frogged it and dropped down to 4 co. That really suited me. I made it in a few hours and loved it so much I'm going back to my LYS today to get another couple of skeins. One in my colors for me and one or two to have on hand for quick gifts. I am attaching a picture of it. It looks great folded in half wrapped around the neck loosly with the tails tucked thru the loop as shown in the picture


Nice. Waiting for my yarn to come. I ordered Red Heart Sashay. Any advice on the number of stiches to cast on? The video says 6 but your cast on of 4 looks just right.


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

MarthaNell said:


> I have become hooked on this type of yarn for knitting scarves. It is something I can knit that is mindless. I have used three different brands but the one I like the best so far is Yarn Bee Chrysalis. The loops or holes are larger which seems to be the difference. I am finding that this type of yarn is hard to find. Even in the internet suppliers are out. When doing a search what do you call this type of yarn?


You can do a web search for 'frilly scarf yarn' and come up with lots of sites. I buy the Yarn Bee Chrysalis at Hobby Lobby. It's their brand.

Here is a site with tons of yarn at cheap prices. Buy a lot at one time, though, because the shipping is from Turkey, so you want to get your money's worth for the postage:
http://www.yarn-paradise.com/sku:fnt2-22103


----------



## MarthaNell (Nov 10, 2011)

Thank you.
I must make a trip to Hobby Lobby again, just have not taken the time.
I will search for other brands.


----------



## raybo8055 (Mar 24, 2011)

When I started this scarf I was trying to make it as long as possible, so I put as little space between stitches as possible. I didn't like the look. ( It looked like the one you make.) So I started over and put much more room between stitches and it turned out like the original picture. I used two skeins of it to make it longer. It looks very cute.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Ali9407 said:


> Granalou said:
> 
> 
> > I just finished one for my Daughter and it looks very much like that . How many stitches did you start with? I started with 6 but thought it was too full, so I frogged it and dropped down to 4 co. That really suited me. I made it in a few hours and loved it so much I'm going back to my LYS today to get another couple of skeins. One in my colors for me and one or two to have on hand for quick gifts. I am attaching a picture of it. It looks great folded in half wrapped around the neck loosly with the tails tucked thru the loop as shown in the picture
> ...


The yarn I used is Filatura Di Crosa by Moda. I like the 4 stitches especially when I doubled it and draped it as in the picture. It was very full and I liked the way it cascades down. It resembles a lace collar. Also the 4 stitches gives you a longer length so is more versitile. You can even use it boa style.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yours looks lovely!


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

I made this scarf in silver using Rozetti Flora, a yarn that also looks like net. Mine came out like the one you're knitting. When I wrap it around my neck, I think of it as a jabot. Very feminine.


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

bsaito said:


> I have not made one of these, but yours looks like others I have seen here. So you must be doing something right. I think once you are done, you can pull and bend and twist the scarf to get more of a random curl in it.


Hi nittineedles: I have had a lot of experience with these yarns and the very first scarf I received as a gift was knit up with 9 stitches. I found it to be too full so when I started knitting them for myself and friends I cut down the number of stitches to 5-7 depended on what was asked for. For myself I do 5 but some friends prefer a little wider. It also allows for a little longer scarf. The waffle affect is caused by the space between each stitch pick up. Try doing the stitches further apart or closer together to see if that makes a difference. As mentioned above when the scarf is done you do have to go thru and pull gently from the edge all around so that you get the full affect of the yarn. I have a friend who has made over 50 of these scarves and gives them out to friends and family just to brighten their day!! Great scarves!! Good Luck with yours.


----------



## craftdiva (May 7, 2011)

I have made a couple of these with this very yarn. At first I thought mine was not right but kept going. Discovered that if I pulled each section after knitting it--stretch it out, it starts to curl. Really stretch it-gently but you will see it expand and curl. Give it a good shake when you are done and fluff it like curls on your head )


----------



## MarthaNell (Nov 10, 2011)

I have used the Sashay also. I used every loop and was not completely satisfied with the final look. As I read many of the comments here I think I might reduse my cast on from 6 to 4 stitches and skip loops. Using 6 the finished scarf is about 56 inches long.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

novelty yarns...sigh......but it looks good to me.


----------



## SueSch (Mar 18, 2011)

I've knitted fifteen of these scarves this winter/spring and I'm finding this is the way they look for the first 5 to 10 rows then the better frilly effect takes over it doesn't look wrong when the whole scarf is done . If you are shorter then make your scarf shorter I have made a full ball scarf for myself and find I'm in danger of tripping over it at times unless I tie it somehow I've also made much shorter scarves for my granddaughter (she's 5) and various great nieces and their mums for Xmas Various sizes for various needs it's up to you . The yarn I used is Elicia -it has a bigger mesh than your yarn Size 5 needles --five stitches for every scarf .Good Luck with yours keep going !


----------



## debbietwoneedles (Oct 24, 2011)

I have made a ton of these. Yes use all the yarn. I have also adjusted the width and length of mine. The more stitches I cast on the shorter the scarf. The less stitches I cast on the longer the scarf. It's just personal preference and what people prefer. The first one I made took me 2 days and I swore I would never make another one. Now I can breeze through 1 in a hour!


----------



## atsrks (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm so glad you asked. I've started one but get frustrated. I find the directions hard to follow - does anyone have clearer instructions?


----------



## Holly von Helms (Sep 7, 2011)

Some of my students are working on this type of yarn, and we discovered that if you space your stitches farther apart it is frillier. (Is that a word?) Ours looked like yours until we experimented. Pick up two to two and 1/2 inches of mesh. The instructions are very inadequate. Have fun!!


----------



## Therese Ware (Mar 29, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> Thanks Dreamweaver. I'll just finish it and see what happns.


I Have made 14 and I use 8 st. They are beautiful. You are doing great. Therese


----------



## Holly von Helms (Sep 7, 2011)

First of all they say 'cast on' stitches. Actually you are just picking up stitches from the top edge. Be sure to pick them up like you're purling so they'll be on the needle correctly. Then space your stitches about 2-2 12 inches apart. Makes it frillier. To finish, just fold the raw edge and tuck it under near the stitches and tack it with a matching thread. Several of us in a knitting group have had to experiment to get the right look, and this is what we came up with.


----------



## Holly von Helms (Sep 7, 2011)

That's 2 1/2 sts, not 2 12. sorry


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

i have made about 12 of these scarfs. after you're finished just stretch on each flounce. also, the more wear it, it will open. good luch. oh, yours looks ok to me. racso


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

i use size 10 needle and cast on 6. sometimes cast on 4 if you want really long scarf. and yes, use the whole skein. needle size isn't really important, just 10 suits me. also, i put a stopper on end of my interchangabel needle and use them. i like using shorter needles on this. if find it fairly easy to work with not that i have made so many. good luck. racso


----------



## JP47 (Oct 31, 2011)

What is the name of this pattern? I have not seen or heard of it before today. 
Thanks, Janet


----------



## juanitah03 (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes Yours looks right to me. I was thinking the same thing when I started my first one the other day. I would say keep going unless someone else who has made lots of them says otherwise. Hope this helps. Love the colors you picked. Where did you get the yarn?


----------



## juanitah03 (Nov 8, 2011)

This is for Granalou, I don't think I did it right. What yarn did you use on that? I love those colors and you did a great job. Thanks for sharing the picture


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

I took a class at the LYS about 2yrs ago when these yarns just came out. From what I can see in your picture you need to have more space between your stitches. The ones I could see looked very close. About an inch and a half to 2 inches will give you more ruffle.
Hope that helps.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for these posts ladies.. i have a shipment of redheart sashay comming in and i LOVE these scarfs.. i hope mine turn out to be just as beautifull as urs


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

When you say more space, how much in inches? I bought the FLOUNCE yarn at my shop yesterday, and thought I would do one for my girly granddaughter. Am not sure of the 'directions' that came with the yarn, so would like some help from those of you who have done them previously. I did notice that there were two types of yarn at the shop.....one with huge 'holes' and the one that I bought with more of a "net" appearance.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

When you pick up your stiches you should leave an inch and a half to two inches between the next stitch pick up so that it ruffles mores. That's what creates the ruffle. Putting stitches right next to each other the fabric will be flat. 
The bottom few rows will tend to not be as rufflely as you are setting up your rows but after that they should ruffle out nicely.
Does that make sense ?


----------



## groovyboomer (Jul 28, 2011)

This was possible the worst stuff I've ever tried to knit. I struggled through one scarf, although planned to make three. That ship sailed so fast it wasn't even funny.


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks, yes it does make sense....I also learned that there is a YouTube on the Sashay yarn....I better understand after looking at it, although she does less than you suggest, so guess it will not be as frilly!

http://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/LW2517.pdf


----------



## kksunshine (Oct 29, 2011)

I am now making my third one. Each has been a different brand of yarn and each is turning out a little differently. I agree I would not use more than 5 stitches.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

I had used Lionbrand Ruffles yarn I think it was and it was not as messy as the Sashay and had a more solid band at the top of the strip so maybe experiment with it a bit as their technique might work well for their product.
Good luck with it. It does take some getting used to but once you get the hang of it they are nice gifts.


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Well done. Beautiful.


----------



## JP47 (Oct 31, 2011)

Debbie - what yarn are you using?
Thanks, Janet


----------



## hillman (Sep 29, 2011)

I've knitted this scarf and lots of others for my LYS.
The Ondas starts looking like "pringles", but once it twists, you'll get the look.
Did you use the pattern amount of stitches? If you did it will look like the pic with the correct spacing between stitches. I knitted one with 3 stiches only and it came out very light with the layered look.
You won't use a full ball unless you're 7 feet tall. I got 2 scarves with fewer stitches from 1 ball.
Elaine


----------



## findot (Apr 22, 2011)

yup thats how it look when your knitting it


----------



## zoanm0 (Nov 10, 2011)

I have made a number of these, both katia flounce and katia triana. I think the directions for katia flounce say to put the needle in the top edge at about 3/4 inch increments. But it doesn't ruffle much at that increment. I used 1 1/2 inch increments and it ruffled nicely.


----------



## roxiannalouisa (Feb 23, 2011)

Pringles is a good word to describe what the scarf looks like! I used a loom because I am not much of a knitter. I did 5 stitches on one scarf and am now doing one with six. I may try the advice of some of you guys and do less stitches and get two scarfs. I have had lots of compliments on the one scarf I finished. Here is a picture of the loom and my unfinished scarf.


----------



## glojax (Mar 27, 2011)

I have used several different mesh yarn, but prefer Patons Pirouette. These yarn are not readily available right now. Hobby Lobby by me didn't have any mesh,ruffle yarn at all.
I do love the way they look!


----------



## MarySue (Nov 10, 2011)

Can you help me with how to cast on? I didn't understand the picture of the yarn. I am new to knitting. Thanks


----------



## juanitah03 (Nov 8, 2011)

kksunshine said:


> I am now making my third one. Each has been a different brand of yarn and each is turning out a little differently. I agree I would not use more than 5 stitches.


I think I am working with 6 stitches but on the next one, I am going to try the 4 or 5 with more space in between to see how well that works.


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

MarySue said:


> Can you help me with how to cast on? I didn't understand the picture of the yarn. I am new to knitting. Thanks


Go to this link and click on the YouTube tab:

http://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/LW2517.pdf


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I figured out the problem. I tried making the space between the stitches a little more than an inch and it started to ruffle but only those four rows. The rest of the scarf still looks like a stack of Pringles. Off to the frog pond.....

PS: The shop owner told me it takes about three hours to knit. Boy was she ever wrong.lol


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

MarySue, this scarf is new to knitters. These are the instructions I got with the yarn: http://katiaondas.co.uk/Katia-Ondas.php
You can download and print the pattern or watch a youtube video.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

sanchezs said:


> When you pick up your stiches you should leave an inch and a half to two inches between the next stitch pick up so that it ruffles mores. That's what creates the ruffle. Putting stitches right next to each other the fabric will be flat.
> The bottom few rows will tend to not be as rufflely as you are setting up your rows but after that they should ruffle out nicely.
> Does that make sense ?


Thanks sanchezs. That is exactly what I was doing wrong.


----------



## kapow (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is what you're doing, but here's a link to Berroco's tutorial using there yarn. Maybe it will help.
http://www.berroco.com/video/francis_knit.html


----------



## dianec (Nov 10, 2011)

I'd love to be able to find the pattern for this scarf. I've tried everywhere to no avail. Yours is beautiful!!! Would you consider sharing this pattern?

Thank you!!!!! Diane


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

I really want to try one of these. I think I saw some at Hobby Lobby. I'll have to check our these videos to make sure I am doing it right.


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

I made a scarf using this kind of yarn but it was a different brand. I went on youtube and found a video for the one that Patons makes and the guy doing the video said to skip one of the holes when you start a new row that will make it more frilly. I did it with and without doing that and it did make a difference.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

dianec said:


> I'd love to be able to find the pattern for this scarf. I've tried everywhere to no avail. Yours is beautiful!!! Would you consider sharing this pattern?
> 
> Thank you!!!!! Diane


There are free patterns for this type of scarf all over the internet. Just google 'frilly ruffled scarf' or use the link I provided previously.


----------



## tangomaz (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi nittineedles, I am knitting a scarf the same as yours right now. I have a different effect. I think that when you wind the yard round the left-hand needle to knit you have to wrap it with every 3rd hole on the yarn, giving it a more 'puckered-up' effect tangomaz


----------



## judys14 (Jun 5, 2011)

I just made one using Red Heart's Sashay. Knitted garter stitch using 6 stitches for a scraf approximately 60" long skipping every other track (hole) at the top of the "ribbon."

Yes, you are doing it right. Once you finish it will actually be a column of ruffles...and the ruffles will go every which of way.

Looking forward to seeing the finished scraf.


----------



## Txlvs2knit (Aug 12, 2011)

I have knitted this scarf and now I need to know how to finish it. Do you just bind off in the usual way?


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> dianec said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to be able to find the pattern for this scarf. I've tried everywhere to no avail. Yours is beautiful!!! Would you consider sharing this pattern?
> ...


----------



## RhondaP (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi there,

I've also just bought a few of these same balls and have completed 2.

The first one I followed the pattern with 9 stitiches, but it's too short. The next one I knitted only 6 stitches - much better length.

I played with distance between stitches because I too, thought mine looked too flat, like yours. Just increased distance between stitches near turned edge made a difference.

Admittedly, I thought I'd make these for Christmas presents but I'm not too keen on the result. Yes, they look like they should but would I give something I wouldn't wear myself? Hmmm

Rhonda


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Txlvs2knit said:


> I have knitted this scarf and now I need to know how to finish it. Do you just bind off in the usual way?


Yes. The instructions say to just cast off the stitches.


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

I have made several of these scarves and yours looks fine. I find using between 6 and 9 sts and 6mm needles works best. The number of stitches is based on your preference only.

Linda


----------



## Betty Tustin (May 14, 2011)

I bought some yarn 2yrs ago at the the Pittsburgh Crochet & Knit Festival. Now I have forgottan what the lady to make the scarf. Could someone help me by posting the directions? Thanks
WVBetty


nittineedles said:


> I just bought a ball of Katia Ondas today and started one of thoe gorgeous scarves that seem to be all the rage. I think I'm following the instructions correctly but it doesn't look like the scarf in the instruction sheet photo. Has anyone else knit one of these and does mine look like it should?


----------



## gulfcoastBarb (May 20, 2011)

I have finished one using the sashay and have started a second one. Both are for grandaughters but my daughter saw the first one and loved it so I expect I will be doing at least a third one. They are so soft and I am finding them fairly easy. I am a little slow at it but I am slow at knitting period, lack of experience but I do like these. Mine look like your picture so I think it is right.


----------



## juanitah03 (Nov 8, 2011)

Not sure if you would want to see my scarf or not but it is done with yarn bee by hobby lobby. Not great but I am enjoying it.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I have made them am working on 5 for Christmas presents, your's is looking fine. I cast on 6 and scip one loop between, makes it full and pretty.


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> I just bought a ball of Katia Ondas today and started one of thoe gorgeous scarves that seem to be all the rage. I think I'm following the instructions correctly but it doesn't look like the scarf in the instruction sheet photo. Has anyone else knit one of these and does mine look like it should?


I'm in the midst of making one right now - I'm using yarn I found in my stash, so I'm not sure if it looks the way it's supposed to. Anyway, it cast on 20 stitches on 15 needles. Knit 8, turn around, k back to end; knit 6, turn around, K back to end; knit 4, turn around, knit back to end. Then knit across all 20 stitches. Is that what you're doing? Also, the finished look may depend on the kind of yarn you're using.
Billie


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have knitted with 2 different types of wool.
one brand Panda was only a 100 gram ball and I use the whole ball the holes were closer.
The Lincraft looks like cotton and has 150 grams and I have seen the size of this one if you knit the whole ball, so weighted my wool and only using 1/2 the ball so get 2 out of the larger ball of yarn
I use UK size 5.50 needles and knit into every loop. some people knit into every 2nd loop/ depends on yourself.
hope this makes sense
June


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

You can go to Panda .com and put in frlly scarf and they will give you the instruction Panda Sashay wool


----------



## juanitah03 (Nov 8, 2011)

Billie B said:


> nittineedles said:
> 
> 
> > I just bought a ball of Katia Ondas today and started one of thoe gorgeous scarves that seem to be all the rage. I think I'm following the instructions correctly but it doesn't look like the scarf in the instruction sheet photo. Has anyone else knit one of these and does mine look like it should?
> ...


Billie you are making the Potato Chip scarf (and yes I have one of those started as well) but it is not quite the same as the ones that everybody is doing. With the one you are making, you can use just about any yarn; with the other one you need a specialty yarn that looks like netting. Hope that helps explain things. Juanita


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Juanita, your scarf is looking good. Looks like you're using the yarn with the big holes in it. Mine has a tighter mesh. I am not enjoying this project at all. I have to make two more of these scarves and those will be the last for me.

I don't enjoy knitting potato chip scarves either. They take a lot of yarn and a lot of time to make.

And here I thought it was just fair isle and socks I disliked knitting. :x


----------



## diddum (Aug 3, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> I just bought a ball of Katia Ondas today and started one of thoe gorgeous scarves that seem to be all the rage. I think I'm following the instructions correctly but it doesn't look like the scarf in the instruction sheet photo. Has anyone else knit one of these and does mine look like it should?


I've knitted a few of these scarves with different brands of yarn. The first type I used had fairly large holes in the top row and I used every hole as a stitch. I'm using a different brand now with smaller holes and to get a better drape I use every second hole. Also, the scarf does begin to look more random the further you go and the more weight it has.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I've made about 20 of these and they don't look like yours. How many stitches are you casting on? I note that the mesh holes are quite small compared to the ones I've made. Plus, is yours a mesh type yarn or is it a real wooly yarn (hope you can understand what I'm trying to say)?


nittineedles said:


> I just bought a ball of Katia Ondas today and started one of thoe gorgeous scarves that seem to be all the rage. I think I'm following the instructions correctly but it doesn't look like the scarf in the instruction sheet photo. Has anyone else knit one of these and does mine look like it should?


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi AvonelleRed, yes, use the entire skein. Your scarf should be anywhere from 30-33 yds.


AvonelleRed said:


> I am making one right now, but using Yarn Bee Chrysalis, and it's working up beautifully.
> 
> Mine does look different from yours, though. There seems to be more vertical space between each layer on mine. I am not sure if this is due to it being a different brand or maybe needle size, or what.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Martha, Yarn Bee Chrysalis is top notch and there are some others that are pretty good too, and then some that are quite limp. You're right about the yarn being hard to find. Most Internet Suppliers have it on back order and can't even tell you when they'll ship.


MarthaNell said:


> I have become hooked on this type of yarn for knitting scarves. It is something I can knit that is mindless. I have used three different brands but the one I like the best so far is Yarn Bee Chrysalis. The loops or holes are larger which seems to be the difference. I am finding that this type of yarn is hard to find. Even in the internet suppliers are out. When doing a search what do you call this type of yarn?


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I cash on with 6 and skip every other loop.


MarthaNell said:


> I have used the Sashay also. I used every loop and was not completely satisfied with the final look. As I read many of the comments here I think I might reduse my cast on from 6 to 4 stitches and skip loops. Using 6 the finished scarf is about 56 inches long.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Hi AvonelleRed, yes, use the entire skein. Your scarf should be anywhere from 30-33 yds.


 :shock: That scarf is gonna be looooong. :lol:


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

oops, I mis-spoke, what I meant to say was the yarn to make the scarf should be 30-33 yds, not the scarf to be 30-33yds


nittineedles said:


> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Hi AvonelleRed, yes, use the entire skein. Your scarf should be anywhere from 30-33 yds.
> ...


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I ripped out the first scarf and tried again. This time it's working very nicely. My daughter-in-law will love this for Christmas.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

That's a beauty.


nittineedles said:


> I ripped out the first scarf and tried again. This time it's working very nicely. My daughter-in-law will love this for Christmas.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

diddum said:


> nittineedles said:
> 
> 
> > I just bought a ball of Katia Ondas today and started one of thoe gorgeous scarves that seem to be all the rage. I think I'm following the instructions correctly but it doesn't look like the scarf in the instruction sheet photo. Has anyone else knit one of these and does mine look like it should?
> ...


I'm going to use Red Heart Sashay. Do you recommend knitting every stich or every other?

Ali


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

I haven't tried Red Heart Sashay. I've done them in Patons and in Starbella. I knit into every stitch except when I start a new row I skip a stitch at the beginning of the row. It gives it a little more of a ruffle.


----------



## atsrks (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you - that ' s the best set of directions I've seen Alice


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

knittingnewbie said:


> I haven't tried Red Heart Sashay. I've done them in Patons and in Starbella. I knit into every stitch except when I start a new row I skip a stitch at the beginning of the row. It gives it a little more of a ruffle.


Do you mean you slip the first stich every row?


----------



## Therese Ware (Mar 29, 2011)

Txlvs2knit said:


> I have knitted this scarf and now I need to know how to finish it. Do you just bind off in the usual way?


Yes you just bind off like you would regular knitting. when I finish at the very end I stick about 3in. of the left over yarn through the last st.and tie a knot.and cut the rest off .Therese


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

i really like red heart sashay. has a little bling thread running thru end. i cast on 4 and use every other hole. is sorta long, but i prefer them longer. just started on one using yarn bee brand. not my favorite so far, but we'll see after its finished. i like some of the other brands also, but these are less expensive, especially when using 40% off coupon. i also like the flounce brand as it's more "meshey". my lyl yarn shop had it for $10 and doesn't carry anymore and to order it's $15 plus postage. no thanks. i hope i do end up liking the yarn bee brand as i have a hob/lob here. we have a small Joanns and hope they'll have some soon. happy knitting. racso


----------



## cappuccino42 (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes. I have made a few and your looks perfect to me. Keep going then.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

We have a large Joanne's and they still don't carry it. Perhaps they might have some on order. I liked Hobby Lobby's, even though it doesn't have a touch of metallic. I've made a whole bunch with metallic and love all of them. The ones I've made from Hobby/Lobby were the black and white (beautiful when completed), the tan, brown and rust (very pretty) white (gorgeous - just like snow flakes) black (lovely) and I've got the chartreuse, purple and turquoise that I haven't made yet. These will all be great Christmas gifts for girls in my family and girl friends that are usually hard to purchase for. I' ve made some Red Heart Sashay also, and it too is a super mesh yarn. I've purchased quite a few all over the Internet, however, it's become quite the craze and it's getting hard to obtain because so many are on back order.


racso said:


> i really like red heart sashay. has a little bling thread running thru end. i cast on 4 and use every other hole. is sorta long, but i prefer them longer. just started on one using yarn bee brand. not my favorite so far, but we'll see after its finished. i like some of the other brands also, but these are less expensive, especially when using 40% off coupon. i also like the flounce brand as it's more "meshey". my lyl yarn shop had it for $10 and doesn't carry anymore and to order it's $15 plus postage. no thanks. i hope i do end up liking the yarn bee brand as i have a hob/lob here. we have a small Joanns and hope they'll have some soon. happy knitting. racso


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

When knitting with the red heart, did you knit all the stiches or did you skip. If you did both, which did you like better?


----------



## diddum (Aug 3, 2011)

Ali9407 said:


> diddum said:
> 
> 
> > nittineedles said:
> ...


Red Heart Sashay is the yarn I've used for the last few scarves I've made. I use every other hole and get a lovely result. I cast on 8 stitches.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I personally skipped one, but didn't try knitting all the stitches. I believe it was Red Heart's website that said to skip one, but not positive where I saw it. I like the looks of skipping one.


Ali9407 said:


> When knitting with the red heart, did you knit all the stiches or did you skip. If you did both, which did you like better?


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> I personally skipped one, but didn't try knitting all the stitches. I believe it was Red Heart's website that said to skip one, but not positive where I saw it. I like the looks of skipping one.
> 
> 
> Ali9407 said:
> ...


How many stiches did you cast on originally? Did you always knit the first and last? Someone else ont the site suggested not knitting the first stitch on every row. Guess there are many different ways to make this scarf.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I cast on six stitches and I only stitch every other on every row.


Ali9407 said:


> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> > I personally skipped one, but didn't try knitting all the stitches. I believe it was Red Heart's website that said to skip one, but not positive where I saw it. I like the looks of skipping one.
> ...


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I can't believe it! I found a knot, a friggin' knot! How do you ruffle a knot? Anyone else found knots in their mesh?


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Yep, those friggin knots. I've found several. I untie the knot, match the colors of the yarn I'm working on, and then glue them together. Yes, glue them. I purchased from Joanne's the greatest glue. It's called Fabri-Tac. It's a permanent adhesive manufactured by Beacon Adhesives and dries perfectly clear. As I said, I match the color and then I glue, however, put the mesh at least over two or three holes before you glue. Hope you understand what I mean. It dries clear and you can't see it. That's what I do with the ends also. Just fold them over, align the holes and walla!!!!! Give it a try. If you want, you can try untying and putting the mesh over several holes and knit it in as you go. Maybe someone else might have a better idea.


nittineedles said:


> I can't believe it! I found a knot, a friggin' knot! How do you ruffle a knot? Anyone else found knots in their mesh?


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Yep
When I purchased mine the lady demonstrating them said to only cast on six stitches, and not eight, as the pattern on the yarn wrap said. You might have cast on eight as yours looks wider, but it doesn't matter.


----------



## Granmama (Jul 24, 2011)

Have made at least a dozen of these. From your picture it looks like you haven't left at least an inch of lace before you knit the next stitch. The more you leave the bigger and fluffyer the frill


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

juanitah03 said:


> Billie B said:
> 
> 
> > nittineedles said:
> ...


Juanita- You're absolutely right! I couldn't tell from the description, but then I saw the posted picture and realized that that's not what I'm doing. Mine's easier! But I'm not so sure I like it as much. Not worth ripping it out though.
Billie


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Rowan has a yarn called kidsilk creation that calls for i skein to either knit or crochet one of these scarves....you are working on only 2 stitches the entire time..the pattern is under the label...simple and STUNNING!!!...comes in fabulous colors...there's also a video at the Rowan web site..
julie


----------



## SaChay (Aug 11, 2011)

Where do you get this pattern?


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Go on YouTube and search mesh yarn, there should be a video explaining how they're made. Try "Red Heart Sashay."


SaChay said:


> Where do you get this pattern?


----------



## vernagreenan (Aug 7, 2011)

I too bought Rozetti Flora, I do not like it. No body to it and it is hard to unravel to knit and takes a lot of time. They recommended 1/4 in between stitches. No ruffles with that. Ripped it out and did one and a half between stitches, better but still not good. Just no body to this I would never buy this again.


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

Ali9407 said:


> knittingnewbie said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't tried Red Heart Sashay. I've done them in Patons and in Starbella. I knit into every stitch except when I start a new row I skip a stitch at the beginning of the row. It gives it a little more of a ruffle.
> ...


No I mean the loops that you knit into at the top of the yarn. I skip one of the loops when starting a new row. Otherwise I use every loop to knit into.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

knittingnewbie said:


> Ali9407 said:
> 
> 
> > knittingnewbie said:
> ...


Thanks, my yarn arrived today. I will take your suggestion. Some of the other posters knit every other stitch. Wonder if that would be better?


----------



## SaChay (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks! I'm going to check this out.


----------



## victa (Oct 7, 2011)

i think it looks really nice. haven't made one myself but i know a few p[eople who have and they all turn out slightly different, due i suppose to different tensions, and yarns. i don't think it matters if it's slightly different, and it certainly doesn't matter if you don't use the whole ball or yarn. just do it to the length you want it to be, and enjoy it. i'm sure you will get lots of compliments; it's lovely.


----------



## diane69 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi, I prefer to knit but can't figure out how to cast on with Chrysalis yarn. Can someone help. Wouldn't it be the same problem casting on in crochet? Am I missing something? Is there a trick to it?
Diane


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Go online to Red Heart's Sashay and they have the directions for the mesh yarn (ruffled) scarf's. For Chrysalis I cast on 6 and knit every other hole. When starting the scarf roll the end several times and then begin your cast on, this can prevent raveled edges showing. Personally instead, I just fold the yarn about 5" and begin my cast on. When I reach the raveled edge, I take my needle from the top and weave through all the holes to the bottom and include all of that in the cast on, and the raveled edge never shows. That's my version, you'll probably get a zillion others


diane69 said:


> Hi, I prefer to knit but can't figure out how to cast on with Chrysalis yarn. Can someone help. Wouldn't it be the same problem casting on in crochet? Am I missing something? Is there a trick to it?
> Diane


----------



## diane69 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks so much for your help.
Diane


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

AvonelleRed said:


> I am making one right now, but using Yarn Bee Chrysalis, and it's working up beautifully.
> 
> Mine does look different from yours, though. There seems to be more vertical space between each layer on mine. I am not sure if this is due to it being a different brand or maybe needle size, or what.
> 
> ...


Yes, you are to use the whole skein but it makes the scarf very long. at least too long for me. I think the next one I make I will try and use 10 stitches rather than 6. Will have to see how that will work out.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

sophie11 said:


> AvonelleRed said:
> 
> 
> > I am making one right now, but using Yarn Bee Chrysalis, and it's working up beautifully.
> ...


I have found that 10 stitches on #10 needles gives me the width and length that I want. Of course, the height of the person should be considered. I am 5'4" and the scarf comes to just above my waist.


----------



## val patman (Oct 30, 2011)

as any one a pattern for a dachhund dog bye val


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Are your 10 stitches every hole? I do 6 stitches, every other hole. I'm rather short, 5'2 (iffy) so I stand up, let my scarf that I'm working on drop to the floor, if it touches the floor, then I give it 2 or 3 more rows and then cast off and the length is perfect. It definitely depends on the heighth of the person.


Ali9407 said:


> sophie11 said:
> 
> 
> > AvonelleRed said:
> ...


----------



## Baca (Apr 3, 2012)

This is so beautiful. I am wanting to make these so much, but have never knitted in my life. Where can I go to find the "easiest" instructions?


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Go to YouTube, "Red Heart Sashay" and you'll get the full video with instructions.


Baca said:


> This is so beautiful. I am wanting to make these so much, but have never knitted in my life. Where can I go to find the "easiest" instructions?


----------



## pinkhairedmom (May 9, 2012)

I have had terrible issues with the yarn twisting on me. I knit left handed and it was a terrible knot. A friend of mine suggest an amazingly simple fix. I stick the ball inside a glove (because that's what was laying around) and every so often, I stand up and let the ball untwist. I literally finished the last 2/3 of the scarf in 2 hours after spending hours fighting with it! 

Also, I don't know if the yarn is as scarce as it was at Christmas, but I accidently bought mine at Hobby Lobby. (I was shopping without my glasses and thought it was something else. LOL) Anyway, HL carries Yarn Bee Chrysalis.


----------

